# Considering moving to Umm al Quwain



## fatimap

Hello Evryone,

My family is considering moving to UAQ 2012-2013. We are South Africans.
Please offer us some advice as to which schools are the best to send our kids to (i"m really not partial to private schools an Indian school will also do fine as long as its english medium) as well as other useful information about living there.

Many thanks

Fatima


----------



## Toon

Hi and welcome to the bored.

Why UaQ out of interest? Have you been there, do you know people there?

T


----------



## fatimap

Toon said:


> Hi and welcome to the bored.
> 
> Why UaQ out of interest? Have you been there, do you know people there?
> 
> T


Dubai is waaaay too expensive and frankly lala land.... never been to UAQ and know no one. Hope to visit UAQ in December 2012 to check it out, cant go any sooner......


----------



## Toon

fatimap said:


> Dubai is waaaay too expensive and frankly lala land.... never been to UAQ and know no one. Hope to visit UAQ in December 2012 to check it out, cant go any sooner......


I don't know one western expat that lives there. There are some in Sharjah, Ajman, RAK and Fujeriah, but I've not heard of one in UaQ, I'm sure there are some there, just not heard of any.

It's a bit of a wild west type outpost....


----------



## bubble_boy

I have a friend that lives out there. They love it. Don't know about schools and the like though. 

You can check out this place. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mistral-Villas-in-Umm-Al-Quwain/152329494847287


----------



## Elphaba

UaQ is about the size of a pocket handkerchief.


----------



## Tropicana

fatimap said:


> Dubai is waaaay too expensive and frankly lala land.... never been to UAQ and know no one. Hope to visit UAQ in December 2012 to check it out, cant go any sooner......


I am not quite sure where you got the "la la land" in Dubai. 

A lot of people choose Ajman to stay in instead of UAQ as its closer to Dubai/Sharjah, but you should get a good idea of UAQ when you visit in December


----------



## rsinner

Are you getting a job in UAQ? How are you planning to move ? I hope you do know that there is no "immigration" in UAE and that you can only reside here (more so if you have a South African passport) if you get sponsored by an employer.


----------



## Elphaba

Tropicana said:


> I am not quite sure where you got the "la la land" in Dubai.
> 
> A lot of people choose Ajman to stay in instead of UAQ as its closer to Dubai/Sharjah, but you should get a good idea of UAQ when you visit in December


Well I have lived in Dubai for some six years and I am not in_ la la land_. Maybe the OP is referring to The Marina?


----------



## fatimap

Toon said:


> I don't know one western expat that lives there. There are some in Sharjah, Ajman, RAK and Fujeriah, but I've not heard of one in UaQ, I'm sure there are some there, just not heard of any.
> 
> It's a bit of a wild west type outpost....


I've heard that there are a few western families living there, including south africans..... i guess i'll just have to see for myself. I dont really mind being isolated as long as its safe.


----------



## fatimap

Tropicana said:


> I am not quite sure where you got the "la la land" in Dubai.
> 
> A lot of people choose Ajman to stay in instead of UAQ as its closer to Dubai/Sharjah, but you should get a good idea of UAQ when you visit in December


when i say lala land, i mean that evrything is too good to be true (but thats my opinion not necessarily everyone else's) been there many times and wanted to move to dxb in '09 already but decided against it. I guess i'll have go and see uaq for myself, will consider looking at Ajman too.

thanks


----------



## fatimap

rsinner said:


> Are you getting a job in UAQ? How are you planning to move ? I hope you do know that there is no "immigration" in UAE and that you can only reside here (more so if you have a South African passport) if you get sponsored by an employer.


we are planning on purchasing a property there. hope to start a business there.


----------



## fatimap

Elphaba said:


> Well I have lived in Dubai for some six years and I am not in_ la la land_. Maybe the OP is referring to The Marina?


yeah i guess it isnt lala land any longer, was last there in 09 on vacation and everything seemed to good to be true. dxb not for me, therefore looking at other emirates.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Curious what type of business you are wanting to start? Assuming you are indian by the first posting. I dont tend to find many indians out in UAQ, just arabs. Outskirts of Sharjah or Ajman may be a better option so you can commute to sharjah to do 'business'. If you havent lived here, then suggest for you to rent a villa for a year to get a feel if you would want to be in that/those areas long term. It isnt for everyone.


----------



## fatimap

Jynxgirl said:


> Curious what type of business you are wanting to start? Assuming you are indian by the first posting. I dont tend to find many indians out in UAQ, just arabs. Outskirts of Sharjah or Ajman may be a better option so you can commute to sharjah to do 'business'. If you havent lived here, then suggest for you to rent a villa for a year to get a feel if you would want to be in that/those areas long term. It isnt for everyone.


Dont knowwhat type of business yet....your assumption is correct, i am a south african of indian origin. Dont know if renting a villa is worth our while, but will have a look at that option. I have spoken to an estate agent in fact she's american and she says that there are quite a few non arab families living in UAQ. Is there property to purchase on the outskirts of Ajman and Sharjah, we need to get a residence permit???
Thank you for your help


----------



## Jynxgirl

This could very well be the case, since there are walls around everything and one cant really tell who lives where. I do not tend to see many 'educated' indians out in the outskirts of Ajman, near UAQ, at the spinneys or restaurants or other stuff out there. So this is what I am basing my assumption on. I have a friend who lives that way so spend time out there. I would suggest you to come and spend a few months in the area before deciding if you wish to make a business out there. Would think living out in Ajman area and commuting into sharjah that has a high concentration of indians would be a much better option. UAQ is quite 'rustic'.... and that is by my standards, a ******* non city folk from the backwoods of Texas. A lot of other people would not be so kind about the area.


----------



## Jak69

We moved to UAQ in April and i must say we love it here, but we enjoy the peace and quiet.
And besides we can always drive into Dubai when we fancy a bit of madness 
TBH the main reasons we chose UAQ is because it's closer to hubby's work, and with having 3 children we think it is better for his wallet too as they would want to be out and about 24/7 lol


----------



## fatimap

Jak69 said:


> We moved to UAQ in April and i must say we love it here, but we enjoy the peace and quiet.
> And besides we can always drive into Dubai when we fancy a bit of madness
> TBH the main reasons we chose UAQ is because it's closer to hubby's work, and with having 3 children we think it is better for his wallet too as they would want to be out and about 24/7 lol


Hi,

thank you, we too are used to the quiet and restful life, and thats why we are looking at UAQ. Its cheaper too. Are your kids at any of the schools there and can u recommend any.
We plan to move Sept 2013.


----------

